# Bob Sikes/3 Mile Friday Jan. 28th



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Started out at Sikes around 3:00pm looking for some sheepies.Water was rough but a few of them were brought up.I didn't get even one this time BUT I did manage to land a 22" Black Drum.Used fresh dead shrimp on a carolina rig for the drum.That thing gave me a fight for my life on 10lb line .As usual once it got dark the bite went dead at Sikes.No reds either.

At about 6:30pm ended up going to 3 Mile for some white trout madness and maybe a redfish.No luck on the red but did manage 25 nice sized white trout on 1" fresh cut mullet.Bite slowed down around 11pm so I went home to get busy cleaning these bad boys.

Also,car got shot up by some paintball punks on 3 Mile.They also hit the family next to me.Felt bad for their little kid who got it in the leg.Poor thing.I'll be ready for those punks next time.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting!!! That sucks about the kid!!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

what are you gonna do with all that trout? bait?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

them trout is fooddddd lol. super white meat


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Paint balls, good way to get shot at with real stuff.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

If i seen someone shooting a paint ball gun at me or someone they have a busted windshield with a lead weight in it or my 9mm in there back window..THATS BULLSHIT that people get messed with out there but nice catch i was out there tonight and i got 13 white trout i got rained out


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah USMCPayne I'll fillet the bigger ones and fry them up.The littler ones I'll fillet and slap on a circle hook and float it out for some red fish.Usually works.

Maybe someday they will install video cameras on that bridge.Most major city bridges have them since 9/11.Plus people monitor them for disabled vehicles or wrecks.Then those punks will be going to juvenile hall next time when their license plate shows up on vider maybe one of the guys above will snipe them or something,I dunno.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

good looking fish congrats


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> Yeah USMCPayne I'll fillet the bigger ones and fry them up.The littler ones I'll fillet and slap on a circle hook and float it out for some red fish.Usually works.
> 
> Maybe someday they will install video cameras on that bridge.Most major city bridges have them since 9/11.Plus people monitor them for disabled vehicles or wrecks.Then those punks will be going to juvenile hall next time when their license plate shows up on vider maybe one of the guys above will snipe them or something,I dunno.


 Thats a good idea to have cameras on the bridge


----------

